# Mantis in the yard



## Rick (Oct 8, 2009)

Just a few pics. Was a nice day today and I saw this girl eating a cricket in the yard.


----------



## Katnapper (Oct 8, 2009)

Nice catching those photos!  All I saw outside today was rain.


----------



## Rick (Oct 8, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Nice catching those photos!  All I saw outside today was rain.


We've had plenty of that too. Today was about 82 and not a cloud in the sky.


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Oct 8, 2009)

I would love it if was still 82 around here :lol:


----------



## Rick (Oct 8, 2009)

mantidsaresweet said:


> I would love it if was still 82 around here :lol:


Which is one reason I stayed in NC instead of going back to IL.


----------



## sbugir (Oct 8, 2009)

Yeah I wish it was 82 here as well...Stupid snow! Nice pics, what tree is that?


----------



## Rick (Oct 8, 2009)

lemmiwinks said:


> Yeah I wish it was 82 here as well...Stupid snow! Nice pics, what tree is that?


My box turtles have a chain link fence going around their enclosure. That is just a bunch of vines that grow on the fence.


----------



## revmdn (Oct 8, 2009)

I should have more mantises around my house. There is enough vegetation. I don't know why I don't find them. Sorry, it just makes me envious.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 8, 2009)

Nice photos Rick! and Martin, u would have plenty if you wouldn't take em inside!


----------



## wero626 (Oct 9, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> Nice photos Rick! and Martin, u would have plenty if you wouldn't take em inside!


LOL :lol:


----------



## kamakiri (Oct 9, 2009)

Cool. I like the first and last pics best.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Oct 9, 2009)

lemmiwinks said:


> Yeah I wish it was 82 here as well...Stupid snow! Nice pics, what tree is that?


Me too, mate. But its getting there. It was in the low nineties today, so it should be down to the low eighties by the end of the month.


----------



## superfreak (Oct 9, 2009)

hehe, only getting warmer here!!  though ive hunted out many of the insects around my house too  having to go through neighbor's yards now!


----------



## revmdn (Oct 9, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> Nice photos Rick! and Martin, u would have plenty if you wouldn't take em inside!


Lol, I wish.


----------



## MantisFreak (Oct 10, 2009)

Great pictures!


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Oct 10, 2009)

Its like 10C and raining all the time  . I blame Canada


----------



## Rick (Oct 10, 2009)

Emile said:


> Its like 10C and raining all the time  . I blame Canada


My wife actually mentioned moving up that way once. I told her she was crazy! Way too cold for my liking. Think I will stick to the southeast US.


----------



## charleyandbecky (Oct 10, 2009)

Great photos! I seem to be finding more mantids now in the yard too.

Rebecca


----------



## massaman (Oct 10, 2009)

must be nice to have mantids all year round as its suppose to snow like tomorrow here or something and its getting cold now!


----------



## Rick (Oct 11, 2009)

massaman said:


> must be nice to have mantids all year round as its suppose to snow like tomorrow here or something and its getting cold now!


I don't have them all year round, just longer than you guys up north do. Our first frost will be sometime in November but I have found living mantids as late as Dec.


----------



## Rick (Oct 12, 2009)

Same mantis. Today she had some type of small bug in one arm and a caterpiller in the other:


----------



## Katnapper (Oct 12, 2009)

A balanced meal. :lol:


----------



## sbugir (Oct 12, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> A balanced meal. :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## Matticus (Oct 15, 2009)

Double-fisting ftw.


----------



## Rick (Oct 24, 2009)

Same mantis a few days ago. She had company.


----------



## Katnapper (Oct 24, 2009)

Really nice outdoor mating picture.  Glad she's getting fertilized.


----------

